# 

## fighter1983

Realizacja i problemy na jednej z budów w Szczecinie u naszej forumowiczki, którą póki co zostawiliśmy po budowie "z brzuchem" czyli odspojonym prawdopodobnie panelem od podloża. 
Układ warstw byl nastepujacy:
- klej na kleju cementowym Caparol 190S klejony obwiedniowo plus placki
- Styropian grafitowy 20cm Termoorganika Termonium 0,032
- kołkowanie w termodyblu 
- Warstwa zbrojąca: siatka Caparol 165g/m2 zatopiona w bezcementowym kleju Caparol: ZF699 (wybor kleju - aby uniknac wykwitów)
http://www.caparol.pl/produkty/masy-szpachlowe-i-tynki-elewacyjne/masy-szpachlowe/dyspersyjne/capatect-zf-spachtel-699.html
po wykonaniu tych warstw - przerwa technologiczna na zwiazanie kleju
- klejenie grzebieniem 4mm paneli rodeo
Przerwa technologiczna 2-3 tygodnie 
- bejcowanie lakierobejca, wg wytycznych producenta w rozmowie telefonicznej "dowolna bejca na bazie wody" - wybralismy Fluugera 

Efekt: na zdjeciach:


Pojawily sie pecherzyki na bejcy 
miejscami panel odspaja sie od podloza - widac wybrzuszenie, ktore pojawia sie lub znika. 

No i teraz niestety musimy to naprawic. Prosze Pana Dariusza: 
Rodeo Dariusz Rewers
ul. Św. Marcina 29/3
71-544 Szczecintel. kom. *668 64 65 66* [email protected]

O przedstawienie swojego stanowiska w formie pisemnej w tym watku na temat wykonanych przez nas prac i zalecen dotyczacych unikniecia na przyszlosc takich sytuacji. Coraz wiecej tych imitacji sie wbudowuje i nie mozemy sobie pozwolic na tego typu wpadki, w zwiazku z powyzszym - prosze o opinie, szkolenie etc, aby na przyszlosc takie sytuacje nie mialy miejsca. Jednoczesnie do dyskusji zapraszam naszych forumowych wykonawcow:* ewbuxxxo* i *hubertsain* aby tez zabrali glos w sprawie swoich realizacji i wymiany doswiadczen i sposobow ewntualnych napraw w podobnych sytuacjach.

----------


## EWBUD

Ten pies na zdjęciu to maltańczyk?
Mam takiego samego  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

Up. Panie Darku?

----------


## Balto

Hmmm... zakładając, że jest to pianka i proces produkcji polega na wypełnieniu formy a potem "wyrównaniu" go do wymiarów, nałożenia siatki a na to masy akrylowej mającej za zadanie utwardzić i nadać kolor... To przy założeniu, że sama pianka była dobrze wykonana, to ja bym stawiał, że gdzieś owa siatka na masie akrylowej była nie teges - stąd bąbelki.... a odspojenie - hmm... czyżby wzięło się z niestarannego położenia warstwy akrylowej a lakierobejca tylko zrobiła swoje?
Poza tym jest jeszcze jeden patent: oni niby na stronie zalecają Bondex Satin Finish a jest to lakierobejca rozcieńczana benzyną lakową, podobnie na stronie podają, że to benzyna lakowa nadaje się do czyszczenia w trakcie malowania. Tu kilka niusów o zalecanej farbie:
http://www.promesa-farby.pl/strona.p...ryb=g/strona=2
Oznaczałoby to, że woda weszła pomiędzy warstwy i zwyczajnie zrobiła kłopoty....

----------


## ryloon

Mnie polecał p.Darek lakierobejce Drewnochron 2w1 czyli wodna. Jestem w trakcie malowania :Smile:

----------


## marnon

> Mnie polecał p.Darek lakierobejce Drewnochron 2w1 czyli wodna. Jestem w trakcie malowania



daj znać jak skończysz i gdzie w Pszczynie można zobaczyć efekty  :smile:  oczywiście na priv

----------


## fighter1983

Generalnie jest tak: usunalem jeden wpis w tym watku i watku o elewacjach gdzie pisalem do marnon  . Usunalem - nie wiem czy slusznie, daje sobie chwile czasu zeby na spokojnie ocenic sytuacje i podjac jakas decyzje. Pozostaje w kontakcie z inwestorka, wiec sprawa jest zywa, tyle ze jeszcze nie nadaje sie do publikacji.

----------


## Beata&Slawek

Nie wygląda to dobrze, wymalowałem już sobie projekt elewacji ala pruski mur z zastosowaniem tych paneli, ale z tego co widzę muszę poczekać na rozwój wątku, nie jest to pierwszy przypadek ktoś z forum widziałem sprzedaje aktualnie te panele po demontażu a tego wolałbym uniknąć.

Zaproponowałem w innym wątku o tych panelach klej a mianowicie klej izoflex bądź też elastolith, są to kleje na bazie żywic wodoodporne i bardzo elastyczne przeznaczone do klejenia produktu z materiałów które pracują w trakcie zmiany temperatur. Fakt tanie nie są ale biorąc pod uwagę podobne właściwości fizyczne rodeo i elastycznego klinkieru myślę że mogłoby to pomóc.

Co innego ten pęcherz, tu musi się wypowiedzieć producent.

----------


## fighter1983

Producent nie wypowie sie w tym watku. Rozmowy trwaja telefonicznie, mam nadzieje ze wkrotce uda sie zamknac temat i kwestie reklamacji, nie bede tego opisywac, bo musialbym teraz kazde slowo z prawnikiem konsultowac. 
W skrocie - producent zarzuca nam bledy w montazu, ale chce pomoc wybrnac z tej niezrecznej dla wszystkich sytuacji. 

Generalnie wszytsko wskazuje na to, ze szczesliwie dla Inwestorki, Producenta i dla nas - wykonawcy uda sie temat sprawnie, szybko i w satysfakcjonujacy sposob zalatwic sprawe i to moze jeszcze przed zima.

Dalsza wspolpraca i kolejne realizacje niewykluczone, ale musze naszych chlopcow wyslac do P. Darka na szkolenie, lub zaprosic P.Darka do przeprowadzenia szkolenia u nas w firmie. Pomimo tego, ze ostatnia rozmowa telefoniczna ze mna  zostala przez Pana Darka dosc ... stanowczo i gwaltownie przerwana, ale ... nie ma co sie obrazac... kazdemu czasami puszczaja nerwy.

----------


## zbigor

I jak zakończył sie temat z Rodeo?  Bardzo poważnie rozważam to "drewno " na elewacji.

----------


## fighter1983

zastosuj Tiserec-a 
nic wiecej nie napisze ...
masz tu realizacje:
http://astrobud.pl/pl/c/Uslugi/56
a na fanpage: 
http://www.facebook.com/AstrobudSier...type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/AstrobudSie...type=3&theater

----------


## jakitaki

Imitacja drewna na elewację... Szerze powiedziawszy zdumiewa mnie nazwa "bejca" do tego "dowolna"  sama bejca do malowania imitacji to zdecydowanie za mało - musi być wspomniana lakierobejca. Druga  rzecz to powstałe pęcherze - jak sądzę nie powstały pod rdzeniem paneli drewnopodobnych a jedynie wypaczyła się zaschnięta powłoka lakierobejcy akrylowej (wodnorozpuszczlnej) - Taka sytuacja mogła mieć miejsce w sytuacji kolizji stosowania separatora tłustego przy produkcji imitacji drewna  i który mógł na nich pozostać do instalacji. Potraktowanie miejsca z  tłustej plamy wodną lakierobejcą skutkować może odparzeniem i powstaniem pęcherza.  Tu też przy imitacjach drewna na elewacji może być ważny podkład gruntujący. Zasięgnąłem dużo wiedzy fachowej mając do czynienia z wiodącym producentem szeregu imitacjami drewna na wymiar - *PLASTMAKER* - http://www.plastmaker.pl/  W zależności od rodzaju materiału czy też jego technologii produkcji danego materiału należy stosować różne podkłady pełnokryjące czy też gruntujące przed położeniem lakierobejcy i nie przypadkowej ale dedykowanej. z kolei aby zminimalizować ryzyko niepożądanych wykwitów węglany wapnia wskazane jest stosowanie dedykowanych klejów dyspersyjnych nie zawierających wapna i cementu. Pozostając jednak przy malowaniu imitacji drewna to z doświadczenia mogę powiedzieć, że dobrze wykonane tzw.deski styropianowe dobrze jest traktować białym podkładem akrylowym o dużej gęstości jaki właśnie znajduje się w ofercie producenta *PLASTMAKER*. idąc dalej elastyczne deski elewacyjne tzw. okładzina elewacyjna o nazwie PLASTER TYNK wymaga zastosowania zupełnie innego podkładu niż tzw. deski styropianowe - więcej wiedzy o tym możną zasięgnąć na www.PLASTER TYNK.pl. Ciekawym rozwiązaniem jest także niebagatelna oferta imitacji drewna tzw. *ANTY DESKA* - stworzona i flagowana marką *KNAUF* - tam poza wysokiej jakości  imitacji drewna na rdzeniach styropianowych znajdziemy także elastyczną deskę elewacyjną. Więcej na www.antydeska.pl
Poniżej dla wszystkich zainteresowanych załączam dwa wartościowe filmy instruktażowe z montażu - imitacji drewna na elewacji w postaci tzw. desek styropianowych oraz elastycznej deski elewacyjnej
MONTAŻ - elastyczna deska elewacyjna PLASTER TYNK
MONTAŻ - deska styropianowa imitacja drewna

----------


## zbigor

fighter1983  stosowałeś ostatnio deski Tiserec?  Zdecydowałem że nie wezmą Rodeo bo Tiserec jest ładniejszy. Oglądałem też tynki Dryvit  drewnopodobne  i to już całkowita porażka.
 Akurat dziś przyjechały do mnie próbki. 2 pomalowane i 2 surowe do malowania. Mam pewien dylemat. Jeśli się zdecyduję na Tiserec zamiast boniowania to warto w Twojej opinii dopłacić do powłoki półelastycznej? Którą z nich stosowałeś?

----------


## fighter1983

> fighter1983  stosowałeś ostatnio deski Tiserec?  Zdecydowałem że nie wezmą Rodeo bo Tiserec jest ładniejszy. Oglądałem też tynki Dryvit  drewnopodobne  i to już całkowita porażka.
>  Akurat dziś przyjechały do mnie próbki. 2 pomalowane i 2 surowe do malowania. Mam pewien dylemat. Jeśli się zdecyduję na Tiserec zamiast boniowania to warto w Twojej opinii dopłacić do powłoki półelastycznej? Którą z nich stosowałeś?


Stosowałem. 3mm i 10mm. Póki co jest nieźle. Chyba 5-6 realizacja i jest ok. Na jednej tylko był jakiś tam problem z bejca . Nie powiem co dokładnie bo nie mój temat, wiem że trzeba było bejcowac jeszcze raz. Ale w sumie drobiazg w porównaniu z tym co działo się z produktem którego nazwa dość słusznie kojarzy się z "ostra jazda bez trzymanki" od połowy sierpnia zaczynamy przy sytej elewacje gdzie będzie sporo tisereca więc możesz wpasc po sąsiedzku zerknac jak to wygląda

----------


## zbigor

Inart  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> Inart


Nie. Ale blisko. Prywatny inwestor a raczej inwestorzy. Na glebowej. Taka wielka chałupa po lewej jadąc od vogla. Tylko jeden budynek tam jest więc łatwo zlokalizować. Od 15 sierpnia zaczynamy ale do tisereca mnóstwo czasu bo to wielkie jest więc zanim docieplimy klej siatka... Pewnie z miesiac nim tisereca zaczniemy

----------


## zbigor

Ok. Wpadnę pogadać. O kogo mam pytać?  :Confused:

----------


## fighter1983

> Ok. Wpadnę pogadać. O kogo mam pytać?


No ja tam będę Max 2-3 razy podczas całej realizacji. Będą chłopaki ale nie wiem jeszcze ktora ekipa. Jak wejdziemy dam nr tel do przewodnika stada

----------


## fighter1983

AAA będzie 1mm carbon tynk. Będzie tiserec, będzie też płytka klinkierowa na elewacji. W sumie ciekawa realizacja bo 1mm tynk na dużych powierzchniach

----------


## zbigor

Byłem na tej Glebowej . Chałupa wielka bo to bliźniak :smile: 
Korzystając z okazji mam kilka pytań.
1. Który Tiserec jest lepszy do ułożenia  ? 3 czy 10mm?  Który będzie na Glebowej?
Z rozmowy z szefem Tisereca zrozumiałem że nie robią już 3mm ale może coś pokręciłem....
 Na razie załatwiam temat bejcy w niestandardowym kolorze. 
2. Możesz zostawić dla mnie na Glebowej  próbniki silikonowego białego  tynku 1,5mm Caparola i Bolixa? Zamówię u Ciebie któryś z nich ale jeszcze nie wiem który.
Carbon to nie moja półka   :wink: 
3. Masz doświadczenie z płytkami klinkierowymi na elewacji? 
Rodzi sie pewien plan i elewacja z klinkieru klejona na styropian  przypominająca dom w stylu angielskim to główny element tego planu.

----------


## fighter1983

Ad1 będzie 10
Ad2 mogę. Carbon k10 9*1.75 = cena tynk netto na m2 
Amphisilan k15 5.30*2.5 = cena tynk netto na m2 
Nie mam kalkulatora pod ręką ale to prawie to samo 
Ad3 mam. Proste... Wszystko tak samo tylko kolkowabie przez siatkę kolkiem z trzpieniem metalowym plus dobry klej. 
Problemem zawsze jest fuga. Bo wykwity wyłażą. Tu chyba będziemy fugowac cała płytkę sikaflex 11fc

----------


## fighter1983

Co do tego bolixa za darmo.... Jest tani i super się go kladzie. W sensie bardzo łatwo. Koniec zalet.

----------


## zbigor

Ja to widzę tak :
Carbon k10  - 338,43 zł/25kg= 13,5 zł/kg  X 1.8kg/m2 = 24,3zł/m2
Amphisilan k15 165,00zł/25kg = 6,6zł/kg   X 2.5kg/m2 =  16,5zł /m2

Przy mniej wiecej 300m2 tynku daje to istotną oszczędność chyba bez zauważalnego spadku jakości.  :Confused:

----------


## Balto

W kwestii wykwitów: gdzie wyłażą to wyłażą...  :wink:

----------


## kpuchala

A mam pytanie, czy ktoś tutaj stosował Plastertynk Medium Wood? Czyli elastyczna imitacja deski. Jak to w praktyce się sprawdza i jak wytrzymuje próbę czasu? Wiem, że Dryvit robi też tynk, który potem przy pomocy formy przypomina deskę. Czy ktoś to stosował? Jak to wygląda w porównaniu z gotowymi imitacjami na styropianie lub elastycznymi?

----------


## zbigor

> Wiem, że Dryvit robi też tynk, który potem przy pomocy formy przypomina deskę. ... Jak to wygląda w porównaniu z gotowymi imitacjami na styropianie lub elastycznymi?


 Wygląda jak qpa. Może dlatego że pomalowane na brąz  :big lol: 
Specjalnie sie przejechałem do KFC  gdzie to jest położone. Wyleczyłem sie z tematu od razu.

----------


## oskaro

A u mnie wszystko luxmarina. System deski dekoracyjnej Tabulo  Kosbud- może dlatego że kupiłem kompletny system od jednego producenta?

----------


## norbert007

Wygląda nie źle, 
a ile to kosztuje?

----------


## oskaro

Deska z kompletnym systemem kosztuje ok 150 zł. robocizna 60 zł.

----------


## PemoMayer

Czym malowaluscie deskę rodeo?  jak wyszło?

----------


## questa

Po tej dyskusji chyba zdecyduje sie na Greinplast OEA bo:

1) do tisereca sie nie dodzwonilam
2) pan z Greinplastu dowiozl z ostrowa probki do studia caparol we wrocku (ten punkt wskazalam) zebym sobie mogla zobaczyc i dotknac. 

Jeszcze nie widzialam bo nie mialam czasu, dopiero w sobote sie wybieram na wybor kolorow.

Wszelkie uwagi na temat tego panelu mile widziane.



Czy ktos ma jakies opinie na temat tego produktu?

----------


## fotohobby

> Deska z kompletnym systemem kosztuje ok 150 zł. robocizna 60 zł.


Jestem ciekaw, czy Kosbud to produkuje, czy to po prostu nie jest Sysdecor firmy Prochem, który można kupić za 115zł/m2
Tu zamówiłęm próbki:
http://allegro.pl/imitacja-drewna-el...306660221.html 

to efekt finalny:

----------


## fighter1983

Dobra... koniec sezonu, ale nie szkodzi. 
Szanowni Państwo - mam deske elewacyjną taką, że autentycznie wyrywa z butów. 
Wygląda przepięknie, jakość wykonania, jej wytrzymałość na zginanie, rozciąganie MIAŻDZY i to dosłownie miażdzy to co jest dostępne na rynku... 
przerobiłem tych imitacji multum firm niezliczone ilości, ale to co teraz dostałem przeszło najśmielsze oczekiwania. 

I co ciekawe: deska jest tańsza niż Rodeo i inne tego typu.

----------


## Zico

Ooo, to jestem ciekaw, co to za deska? W swoim czasie sparzyłem się na Rodeo, teraz szukam czegoś lepszego... Zacząłem ostatnio myśleć już nawet o imitacjach na stelażu, np. deska euronit, ale jeśli byłoby coś atrakcyjnego do przyklejania do styropianu... jeśli nie musiałbym budować stelaża... jak najbardziej do rozważenia!  :wink:  
Chętnie więc zapoznam ten nowy produkt! Poproszę o więcej informacji  :wink:

----------


## fighter1983

Wrzuć mi Inf na mail gdzie wysłać próbkę. Teraz zima będzie więcej czasu na zrobienie próbek wzorników etc. Bo deskę dostaje się biala do samodzielnego bejcowania. 
Nauczony przykładem realizacji biorę się za testy. 
Na pierwszy rzut idzie test bejcy caparol capawood i alternatywnie top lasur nqg  :smile:  
Chciałbym już wrzucać do sklepu produkt ale jeszcze nie gotowy do sprzedaży komplementarnej. A nie chcę mówić ludziom że mają sobie sami jakaś bejce kupować  :smile:

----------


## MayekMM

Witam, też mógłbym poprosić o jakieś namiary na taką "deskę"? Stoję przed wyborem materiału na elewację i jeśli nie będzie dobrej alternatywy dla drewnianej deski elewacyjnej to będę zmuszony przy niej zostać, wraz z jej wadami i zaletami...

----------


## fighter1983

jak wyzej... info na maila gdzie wyslac probke  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

ech... nr telefonow prosze podawac... kurier ma to do siebie, ze latwiej mu dostarczyc jak ma nr tel  :smile:

----------


## MayekMM

Done, dzięki!

----------


## MayekMM

Sorry że tak post pod postem, ale chciałem dodać że próbka dotarła i od razu dostała akceptację od "księgowej"/inwestorki  :smile:  Mam parę pytań, ale to wyślę na maila.
Dzięki!

----------


## cezary.pl

> jak wyzej... info na maila gdzie wyslac probke


Nie męcz nas, daj foty tego cuda. :smile:  Proszę.

Pozdrawiam
Cezary

----------


## fighter1983

ale mam takie robocze  :smile:  jak mi sie uda przerzucic z tel to wrzuce te robocze dzisiaj

----------


## fighter1983

No ok. To wrzuce troche zdjec pogladowych z fazy testow... i zaraz dopisze reszte

----------


## fighter1983

latwiej linknac do serwera niz wstawiac na forum:
http://serwer1621866.home.pl/pliki/deska/robo0.jpg
http://serwer1621866.home.pl/pliki/deska/robo1.jpg
http://serwer1621866.home.pl/pliki/deska/robo2.jpg
http://serwer1621866.home.pl/pliki/deska/robo3.jpg

No i teraz drobny opis calego procesu powstania tej deski  :smile:  i tego co zauwazylem na rynku.

Zacznijmy od "przygody" z rodeo... opisanej juz tutaj, jak wyszlo tak wyszlo... sprobowalem innych firm i doszedlem do jednego smutnego w sumie wniosku: na naszym rynku nie ma w 100% dobrego rozwiazania na imitacje drewna z kilku powodów, głownym jest niecheć producenta do opracowania komplementarnego rozwiązania uwzgledniajacego zmienne na budowie i ewentualne bledy. 

Sama deska jest prosta jak budowa cepa i robiona przez wszytskich w taki sam sposob, roznice sa nieznaczne. 
Zeby zrobic deske trzeba miec forme, nosnik dla zywicy akrylowej (styropian lub xps), zywice akrylowa taka zeby nie pekala, wytrzymywala na zewnatrz itd. ewentualne zbrojenie siatka. 
i teraz wszytskie te deski (w tym ta ktora wlasnie pokazuje jest robiona w ten sam sposob) jakosc zywicy i jej wytrzymalosc na warunki atmosferyczne i naprezenia powoduje ze produkt jest albo dobry albo zly. Ta ktora dostarcza mi de facto moj klient (kupujacy ode mnie spore ilosci xps) zachowuje sie pod tym wzgledem rewelacyjnie, nie peka zgieta, odksztalca sie, jest dobrze wykonana jakosciowo (dokladnosc).

Nie mniej jednak problem oczywiscie jest: producent samego panelu nie produkuje kleju do klejenia, oraz nie produkuje bejcy. Malo tego - nie jest to rozwiazanie systemowe, jest to dodatek do elewacji nie objety ETICS, normami etc etc.... 

No i generalnie wykonawca jak i producent zaleca montaz "na czuja".
Z moich doswiadczen wynikaja nastepujace rzeczy:
na desce moze pojawic sie wykwit cementowy z kleju do warstwy zbrojacejzastosowanie kleju akrylowegoi (bezcementowego) w celu eliminacji wykwitow - wykwity eliminuje, ale.... klej akrylowy pod ta deska nie chce zasychac(deska lub bejca jest zbyt szczelnazastosowanie bejcy lub lakierobejcy skutecznie uniemozliwia odparowanie wody (doschniecie samej deski, lub kleju pod nia) co najprawdopodobniej powoduje powstawanie pecherzykow takich jak na zdjeciach z poczatku watku.bejce i lakierobejce nie nadaja sie tak na prawde na podloze typu zywica akrylowa

Na zalinkowanych zdjeciach widzimy panel/deske pomalowana lakierobejca Vidaron (robil to moj dostawca) . efekt jaki jest - kazdy widzi, czy sie podoba czy nie kwestia gustu. Mi sie nie podoba z 2 powodow: bo to lakierobejca oraz to ze swieci sie jak psu wiadomo co  :smile:  

Skonsultowalem moje uwagi z dzialem technicznym Caparol Polska i prowadze wlasnie testy nad zastosowaniem jako powloki wierzchniej 2 produktów: 
1 - Bejce Capawood (nie jestem przekonany ze wzgledu na stosowanie na tego typu podlozu i ograniczonej kolorystyce)
2 - Produktu z oferty Caparol-a o nazwie TopLasur NQG czyli farby laserunkowej w technologi NQG.
dla ciekawskich karta produktu: http://www.caparol.pl/uploads/pics/caparol_import/caparol_pl/ti/92203/TI_EX_CP_TopLasur_NQG_PL.pdf

Dlaczego ten produkt:
- jest matowy
- jest wysoce paroprzepuszczalny (wysychanie kleju/doschniecie samej deski)
- nisko nasiakliwy
- matowy 
- NQG - czyli kolor bardzo odporny na UV
- wodorozcienczalny
- nadaje sie do ukladania na podloza z zywic akrylowych
- jest laserunkiem, czyli nie kryje jak farba, zachowuje sie troche jak bejca nie kryjac w 100% a o to chodzi mniej wiecej

Jest jeszcze jedna cecha tego ktora jest zarowno zaleta jak i wada - mozna to barwic w maszynie barwiacej Caparola "od reki" na blisko 27 000kolorow. 
Zaleta - wiadomo - duzy wybor kolorow wada - obled w oczach klienta kiedy przyjdzie wybrac cokolwiek.

Zamierzam zrobic 10-15 "wzorcowych" kolorow deski na tym wlasnie produkcie i ewentualnie je powielac. 
stworzyc z tego wzornik i do przodu.

Pytania o koszty juz sie pojawiaja: sama deska bedzie kosztowala 93-95netto/m2 
TopLasur NQG to koszt okolo 5-6zl netto/m2
Fugowanie: tym samym z czego zrobiony jest panel...chyba po prostu bede dodawac w komplecie... zobacze, musze wymyslec jeszcze
System klejenia: przekonuje sie coraz bardziej do tego, zeby kleic to bezposrednio do wytarowanego styropianu (bez kleju do siatki z siatka) za pomoca kleju w piance, upatrzylem sobie jednego producenta kleju w piance - malo znany, ale podoba mi sie bardzo z prostej przyczyny: ten klej klei zarowno eps jak i xps, ale jako chyba jedyny na rynku: klei tez do metalu.... a z tego prosty wniosek - jest jakosciowo po prostu doskonaly. Klej Boramax do XPS i EPS.
puszka tego kosztuje ca 21 netto i wystarcza na 6-8m2 czyli koszt klejenia w ten sposob to c.a 3zl netto
reasumujac dla klienta: okolo 103-104 netto za m2 kompletu materialu.

Zrobilem dzisiaj jeden kolor na TopLasurNQG i na Capawood, probki schna w firmie na kaloryferku  :smile:  na jutro beda w 100% doschniete. wiec wizualizacja bedzie jutro. Musze jeszcze tylko sprawdzic jedna rzecz: naswietlanie UV (symulacja slonca) i wypalenie koloru... ale to sa produkty Caparola... jedna to bejca na zewnatrz a druga to laserunek NQG... tu sie nie moze nic zadziac  :smile: 

"bawiac" sie ta moja deska doszedlem do wnioskow dlaczego jest jak jest... dlaczego te panele sa sprzedawane "surowe" a nie zabejcowane... na etapie produkcji bejcowanie byloby mega czasochlonne i przestrzenio-chlonne. a poza tym magazynowanie ilosci kolorw byloby dosc skomplikowane. lepiej opracowac system laczony czyli dostarczac deske surowa i osobno powloke koloryzujaca   :smile:

----------


## ZielinskiLukasz

Bardzo ładny opis - ale nie przyłożyłeś się do zadania. 
Wejdź na stronę GREINPLAST i sprawdź systemowe rozwiązanie z zastosowaniem paneli elewacyjnych GREINPLAST OE. Pełne rozwiązanie. Producent stosuje panele z zabezpieczeniem UV przed odbarwianiem. Przyklejane na kleju akrylowym - nie ma wykwitów oraz ma pełną Aprobatę techniczną ITB.

----------


## fighter1983

> Bardzo ładny opis - ale nie przyłożyłeś się do zadania. 
> Wejdź na stronę GREINPLAST i sprawdź systemowe rozwiązanie z zastosowaniem paneli elewacyjnych GREINPLAST OE. Pełne rozwiązanie. Producent stosuje panele z zabezpieczeniem UV przed odbarwianiem. Przyklejane na kleju akrylowym - nie ma wykwitów oraz ma pełną Aprobatę techniczną ITB.


Zgadza sie  :smile:  masz racje - nie spotkalem sie po prostu z tym - faktycznie jest wszystko, komplet z papierami. Nie mniej jednak "nie przylozyles sie"... lol rownie dobrze mozna w hiszpanii znalezc producenta ktory ma aprobate europejska ... 
nie da sie znac 100% rynku na calym swiecie  :smile:  

Uklad warstw z klejem akrylowym, czyli to co wymyslilem sobie przy montazu rodeo... a co u forumowiczki nie zadzialalo. I ten uklad warstw na podstawie realizacji z klejem akrylowym nie do konca mnie przekonuje, ale w sumie chetnie wyprobuje. 

Wrzuce zaraz zdjecia nowe z moich prob
http://serwer1621866.home.pl/pliki/deska/robo5.jpg
http://serwer1621866.home.pl/pliki/deska/robo6.jpg
http://serwer1621866.home.pl/pliki/deska/robo7.jpg

----------


## fighter1983

Zdjecie "robo6" to wlasnie TopLasurNQG wybarwiony tutaj na kolor Terra0 wg CaparolColor, nalozony pedzlem 
a to drugie to bejca Capawood 
nie wiem... mnie sie bardziej TopLasur podoba chyba.

Dzisiaj jeszcze robilem "wodna przecierke" na tym toplasur... schnie  :smile:  zdj jutro

----------


## Balto

Jak ten laserunek Ci się sprawdzi, to będziesz miał całkiem fajny patent do robienia i sprzedawania. Ja się tylko zastanawiam jak będzie z odpornością na temperaturę w zależności od koloru. Myślę o ciemnych lub bardzo ciemnych kolorach...

----------


## lukkas

fighter1983  pisał w opisie swoich badań, że na rynku są dostępne tylko deski które są wyłącznie elementem dekoracyjnym a nie w systemie. Jedyną certyfikowaną okładziną wchodzącą w skład systemów ociepleń ETICS jaką udało mi się znaleźć jest deska Tabulo Kosbudu. U innych producentów takich okładzin nie znalazłem. A później dziwić się, że masa reklamacji jak używa się innych niesystemowe badziewi, które wręcz złażą ze ściany bo nie nadają się na elewacje.

----------


## okojan

fighter1983 - I jak? Masz już produkt ? Napisz coś wiecej. Jak nie masz, to co radzisz zakupić? Na XPS-e czy na styropianie? Bejca, lakierobejca, coś innego? Klej - jaki ( pianka,akryl), coś innego? Czy moze poznales juz jakis ,,cały zestaw"?

----------


## fighter1983

> fighter1983 - I jak? Masz już produkt ? Napisz coś wiecej. Jak nie masz, to co radzisz zakupić? Na XPS-e czy na styropianie? Bejca, lakierobejca, coś innego? Klej - jaki ( pianka,akryl), coś innego? Czy moze poznales juz jakis ,,cały zestaw"?


I mam i nie mam. Baza jest, bejca jest, fuga jest ... Tylko nie zrobione wzorniki i wersje produkcyjne.
Nie ma co pokazać światu bo świat nie przyjmie wersji produkcyjnej. Sprzedażowej nie ma jeszcze . Mało tego nie było jak testować live , tylko sztuczne naświetlanie UV
No i jak to u mnie odpowiedzi jak zawsze co najmniej dwie: to co mi wyszło z moich testów jest ok ale jako klient sam u siebie bym tego nie kupił bo mało "szalowy layout" i garazowcem pachnie. 
W międzyczasie z kolei był u mnie Greinplast że swoją deska.... Wygląda nieźle, przemyślane w sumie, drobne detale mi tam nie odpowiadają, bo za dużo zbieżności z rodeo.

----------


## okojan

fighter1983  - dzieki  :smile:  :smile:   Już jestem umówiony na obejrzenie produktów Greinplast. Zobacze, co i jak. Poczytałem i faktycznie zachwalają na rożnych forach ( puki co, nikt  nie pisał ze składał reklamacje na te deski - ja takich wpisów nie znalazłem). Wysyłasz moze jeszcze wzornik tynku Caparola? Miałes tyle zgłoszeń za free swego czasu ze ja juz głowy Ci nie zawracałem ha, ha,ha.

----------


## fighter1983

Mogę Ci cyknac zdj Greinplast bo mam ich wzornik plus ofertę na to. Co do wzorników musiałem zmienić zasady, bo ludzie mi za kilka tys wzorników wybrali. Teraz jest tak że płacisz 100 ja wysyłam, na 2 dzień jest . A jak kupisz u mnie tynk to  kwotę za wzornik odliczam od kwoty fv za tynki.

----------


## fighter1983

No i po kilku latach szukania, prób i blędów, sparzenia się na różnych producentach: wreszcie jest decyzja.Panele drewnopodobne Greinplastu - systemowo, wraz z bejcami, mieszalnik na miejscu dostępne  :smile:  Komplet do wykonania imitacji drewna, bo wreszcie znalazlem cos, co nie stwarza problemów.Zapraszam: https://med-bud.pl/imitacje-drewna,c71,pl.html Ponadto wprowadzam jako alternatywe dla Caparol-a pełny system dociepleń Greinplastu, plus kamienne dywany, plus mieszalniki: do tynków mozaikowych, do farb i tynków elewacyjnych, do bejc potrzebnych do wykonania imitacji drewna. Od 25 czerwca 2018r mieszalnik + zatowarowanie, więc wszytsko "od rąsi" , można to spokojnie wysyłać kurierem Zapraszam  :smile:

----------


## martingg

fighter1983 a jak sie spisują płytki na elewacji? widziałem iz pare osob tak robiło część elewacji tutaj na forum takie np. drewnopodobne

----------


## fighter1983

watek ma juz 4 lata  :smile:  i przez te 4 lata desperackiej proby uzyskania imitacji drewna ktora nie bedzie:- odpadac- wykwitowac- pecherzykowac- brzuchacic etc etc tez juz zaczalem rozwazac plytki gresowe imitujace drewno klejone na elewacje. no ale jednak to nie to  :smile:  no po prostu widac ze to nie drewno, widac ze to plytka. po 4 latach gdzie juz byl pomysl wlasnej produkcji, gdzie produkt juz byl gotowy i pieknie by sie sprawdzil, ale porzucony przeze mnie ze wzgledu na budowe sieci dystrybucji, papierologie, etc etc wreszcie ten greinplast faktycznie ma rece i nogi. a skoro ma rece i nogi i juz jest to po co produkowac cos co bedzie tozsame. Tu masz zdj  dokladne opisy  z realizacji mojej na tym panelu o ktorym pisalem wczoraj/przedwczoraj:http://fighter1983.med-bud.pl/wykona...cki-2017-2018/ wg mnie imitacja drewna daje rade  :smile:

----------


## martingg

Czytałem twojego bloga  :wink:  z racji tego iż pewnie będę chciał sam ocieplić dom  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  a elewacje zlecić firmie zewnętrznej  :wink:  ale to są dopiero plany ... co do imitacji drewna na elewacji to takie "środki" są już od lat z tego co się orientuje, nie wiem czy lepsze czy gorsze ... nie wnikałem  :smile:  jestem ciekaw jak będzie z trwałością tej elewacji ...

----------


## Pod

Mam panele firmy greinplast od roku na elewacji i wszystko z nimi ok. Nawet kilka osob i innych wykonawcow pytało co to za produkt i jak to zrobić. Sąsiad też robi je w przyszłym miesiącu na swoim domku. Cenowo wychodzi okolo 120zl/m2, robocizne (klejenie/malowanie) mialem w cenie tynku, tzn tynkarze wzieli tyle co za metr tynku więc mi to pasowało.

----------


## martingg

w informacji produktu jest cos o trwałości?

----------


## fighter1983

> w informacji produktu jest cos o trwałości?


nigdy nie ma, w zadnym przypadku. bo nic nie jest wieczne i bezobslugowe, wszytsko wymaga naprawy/serwisu/konserwacji.a warunki sa zmienne. inaczej bedzie nad brzegiem morza, inaczej bedzie w srodku lasu na bagniskach, inaczej bedzie w szczerym polu i inaczej w wysokich gorach, dlatego nie da sie oszacowac trwalosci zadnego rozwiazania, nie znajac warunkow na jakie dany material jest wystawiony. wszytskie informacje "przemykajace" w ulotkach czy to tynkow, czy farb sa takim zapisem pod publiczke... bo nie jest to w zaden sposob ani miarodajne, ani zobowiazujace, ze ma tyle przetrwac/nie wymagac serwisu.

----------


## fighter1983

No i stalo sie, po praktycznie 5 latach prob i bledow znalazlem rozwiazanie. 
prace testowe i przygladanie sie zajely ponad 2 lata - i nie mam zastrzezen co do tej deski - w zwiazku z powyzszym - wprowadzilem do obrotu u siebie. 
Jest wszystko co trzeba : pelny system, z aprobata ITB, deska wyglada pieknie, tak jak powinna wygladac, a nie jak plastikowe "nie wiadomo co"
Wprowadzilem ja do obrotu, mam mieszalnik do bejc i tynkow Greinplast , wiec wszytsko "od reki"

----------


## fighter1983

tez sobie wyciagne bo mi potrzebny ostatnio ... sorry za odgrzanie kotleta

----------


## adek233

I jak to się sprzedaje/sprawdza?

----------


## fighter1983

> I jak to się sprzedaje/sprawdza?


A to ciekawe pytanie swoja droga bo nad tym sie nie zastanawialem  :smile:  
u nas 2019 rok rozchod: 3152szt panela OEA-D  czyli tyle sprzedalismy lub wbudowalismy na naszych realizacjach czyli okolo 980mkw deski. 
Nie jest to jakos specjalnie duzo, no ale my tez nie jestesmy jakas wielka firma. 

W perspektywie producenta: nie mam pojecia jakie sa moce produkcyjne na rok, ale w 2019 roku byly 2 takie miesiace, ze na ta deske sie czekalo, bo nie nadazali z produkcja, przy czym wiem, ze deska jest produkowana caly czas na 100% mozliwosci produkcyjnej linii w calym roku i magazynowana, zatem zima pewnie jest nadprodukcja a w sezonie wybierana "do 0" czyli producent sprzedaje 100% swojej produkcji. Od paru lat probuja zwiekszyc moce produkcyjne, ale cos tam nie wychodzi z tym ze wzgledu na trudnosc zautomatyzowania procesu. (poki co jest to robota reczna, kazdy panel produkowany jest recznie). 

Zatem czy sie sprzedaje: tak sprzedaje sie doskonale, mogloby u nas troche lepiej  :smile:  no ale na wszystko przyjdzie czas 
Jak sie sprawdza: sprawdza sie doskonale, bo jedyny problem poki co jaki wystepuje - to ewentualna zmiana koloru, bo sie inwestorowi nie podoba i trzeba zmienic kolor. W 2019 roku mielismy jeden przypadek gdzie klientce prywatnej wykonawca krzywo to poprzyklejal, no ale na to juz niestety wplywu nie mamy. 

Wypozyczanie wzorników: https://med-bud.pl/greinplast-wypozy...5,p450,pl.html

----------


## Adaxis

Znalazłem Greinplast, ale:
1. przecież to jest zwykła taśma bez podkłądu styropin/storodur
2. na zdjęciach  powykonawczych nie wygląda to dobrze
3. Jak deka elewacyjna da w tej chwili najlepszy efekt? jestem w stanie nawet dołożyć, ale nie chciałbym patrzeć na miernotę
4. Co sądzicie np. o pcv   -np. winch (sytem wpc?) z hipermarktu? 
5. Potrzebuję ok. 40m2 i najlepiej ze sprawdzonym wykonawcą(PW)

----------


## cactus

Mam Greinplasta od 2017r na elewacji. Zanim wybralem planele zwiedziłem z 3 firmy i ten produkt wydawal mi sie najlepszy. Nie wiem jak obecne ceny ale wtedy z klejem i lakierem komplet wyszedl okolo 100zl/m2 Ja jestem do dzis zadowolony, większość ludzi odwiedzających pyta czy to prawdziwe deski.
Panele kleiła mi firma ktora robiła ocieplenie, robili to pierwszy raz i wyszlo im bardzo dobrze.

----------


## fighter1983

> Znalazłem Greinplast, ale:
> 1. przecież to jest zwykła taśma bez podkłądu styropin/storodur 
> 2. na zdjęciach  powykonawczych nie wygląda to dobrze
> 3. Jak deka elewacyjna da w tej chwili najlepszy efekt? jestem w stanie nawet dołożyć, ale nie chciałbym patrzeć na miernotę
> 4. Co sądzicie np. o pcv   -np. winch (sytem wpc?) z hipermarktu? 
> 5. Potrzebuję ok. 40m2 i najlepiej ze sprawdzonym wykonawcą(PW)


ad1 - no i co w zwiazku z tym  :smile:  
ad2 - kwestia gustu 
ad3 - wlsnie ta o ktorej piszemy 
ad4 - niepo to szukalismy kilka lat czegos co dziala, nie starzeje sie nie babluje, nie odparza i nie daje wykwitow zeby teraz szukac na sile czegos co moze nas niemile zaskoczyc - jak to mowia nie wywazac otwartych drzwi 
ad5 - czy to towa czy razem z montazem - prosze bardzo mozemy ogarnac. dostarczyc na terenie calej EU a z wykonawstwem to juz raczej niekoniecznie zasuwac kilkaset km zeby pare metrow deski polozyc

----------


## Adaxis

ad5 a w położeniu 100% rezultatu, nikt tego nie chce u mnie kłaść, sugerują, że lepsze na podkładach styro.
Ile rozsądnie warto dać za położenie? Bo gość życzy sobie aż 100 zł/m2, więc koszty całkowite wyszłyby pewnie ok. 250zł/m2  :sad:

----------


## fighter1983

> ad5 a w położeniu 100% rezultatu, nikt tego nie chce u mnie kłaść, sugerują, że lepsze na podkładach styro.
> Ile rozsądnie warto dać za położenie? Bo gość życzy sobie aż 100 zł/m2, więc koszty całkowite wyszłyby pewnie ok. 250zł/m2


To zależy trochę od tego jak masz to podzielone. Czy w jednym kawałku czy wstaweczki po kawałeczku. 
Jezeli w jednym 85 netto robocizna jak kawałki 100 netto jest rozsądną cena. No a materiał wyjdzie jakieś 120 netto mkw 
Oczywiście licząc że siatka z klejem zrobiona. 
A gdzie Ty to masz ?

----------


## Adaxis

Hmmm, gość powiedział, że potrzeba na to 2 dni (1 klejenie i 2-gi malowanie), więc wyszłaby mu dniówka 2 ts zł/d - Figther tylko mi nie mów, że to normalka. Małopolskie - masz PW.

----------


## fighter1983

> Hmmm, gość powiedział, że potrzeba na to 2 dni (1 klejenie i 2-gi malowanie), więc wyszłaby mu dniówka 2 ts zł/d - Figther tylko mi nie mów, że to normalka. Małopolskie - masz PW.


Ostatnio około 34mkw 2osoby prawie 4dni

----------


## da_rja

Witam, poszukuję właśnie czegoś na elewację co będzie imitowało drewno. Chodzi o przykrycie całych szczytowych ścian, a nie tylko elementów dekoracyjnych. Myślałam o elastycznej desce lub desce styropianowej. Czy mogą mi Państwo polecić któreś rozwiązanie? Zależy mi na trwałości rozwiązania i jak najmniejszej ilości pracy już po zamontowaniu.

----------


## fighter1983

> Witam, poszukuję właśnie czegoś na elewację co będzie imitowało drewno. Chodzi o przykrycie całych szczytowych ścian, a nie tylko elementów dekoracyjnych. Myślałam o elastycznej desce lub desce styropianowej. Czy mogą mi Państwo polecić któreś rozwiązanie? Zależy mi na trwałości rozwiązania i jak najmniejszej ilości pracy już po zamontowaniu.


Greinplast OEA-D

----------


## fotohobby

> Witam, poszukuję właśnie czegoś na elewację co będzie imitowało drewno. Chodzi o przykrycie całych szczytowych ścian, a nie tylko elementów dekoracyjnych. Myślałam o elastycznej desce lub desce styropianowej. Czy mogą mi Państwo polecić któreś rozwiązanie? Zależy mi na trwałości rozwiązania i jak najmniejszej ilości pracy już po zamontowaniu.


Od czterech lat mam na elewacji dokładnie to:
https://www.artbud.pl/pl/p/Deska-dek...Sysdekor/38764

trwałe i kompletnie bezobsługowe

----------


## stef4n

Rodeo zaczeło wciskać nową deksę zamiast premium, 3mm, które rozpadają się w rękach, dramat.

----------


## fighter1983

> Rodeo zaczeło wciskać nową deksę zamiast premium, 3mm, które rozpadają się w rękach, dramat.


greinplastowa w rekach tez sie rozpada, i trzeba na nia uwazac. ale po przyklejeniu jest mega  :big grin: 

Natomiast co do rodeo - juz mi sie opinia wyrobila po przygodach kilka lat temu i teraznie wiem jaka by musiala byc, zebym sprobowal ich nowego produktu. poza tym dziala mi greinplast od kilku lat i nie bede wywazac otwartych drzwi  :big grin:  

Jak to mowia: jak cos dziala to nie ruszaj bo przestanie dzialac  :big grin:

----------


## stef4n

Greinplast to zupełnie inny produkt. Rodeo chyba jako jedyni robią nadruk. Deski greinplasta, mają tylko strukture i wygląda sztucznie.

Podejrzewam też, że deski rodeo jako jedyne nie wytrzymują naklejenia taśmy tynkarskiej  :wink:

----------


## fighter1983

Oto najbardziej ekstremalny test deski Greinplast OEA-D jaki udalo nam sie wymyslec w warunkach domowych  :big grin: 
Test polegał na wyrzuceniu próbki testowej w połowie 2017 roku na działkę gdzieś w trawę, przy okazji koszenia działki próbka była przerzucana - raz deską do ziemi, raz deską do góry, oparta o ogrodzenie - zupełnie przypadkowo.
Leżała tam cały czas - przez 3 lata nieprzerwanie, w błocie, śniegu, deszczu, mrozie, wietrze.
zdj 1 z godziny 10:00 - wyciagniete z krzaków


zdj 2 z godziny 10:06 - umyta wężem ogrodowym + detergent


zdj 3 z godziny 10:55 - wyschło sobie, widać powoli, że po 3 latach takiego podłego traktowania w miejscach zagłebień bejca wymagałaby jakiejś renowacji, ale nic z tym nie robimy. Próbka ląduje na kolejne lata w krzaki, trawę, błoto, deszcz i mróz



Test będzie trwał dalej kolejne lata

----------


## przemo22627

Cześć, Fighter działacie na Śląsku też?

----------


## fighter1983

> Cześć, Fighter działacie na Śląsku też?


hej, srednio, ostatnio bylismy we wroclawiu, ale to wyjatkowo, ale na slasku masz 
https://www.facebook.com/PT-Inwest-P...5990291252222/

mega ogar elewacyjny... nie wiem czasmi czy nie lepsiejszy od nas

----------


## przemo22627

Dzięki wielkie za namiary , trochę na hydraulice i elektryce się znam , ale na tynkach to jest zielony kompletnie także każdy by mi wcisnął byle co za kosmiczne pieniądze i bym był zadowolony jak dziecko....  
Zanim pogadam z nimi czy mogę podpytać jakiego systemu szukać na mój dom ? Budynek piętrowy, duża działka bez drzew , budynek w pełnym słońcu przez cały rok - Dom w Nagietkach 3 - czarna dachówka ceramiczna.
Tak w średniej półce cenowej , nie liczę na jakieś kosmiczne technologie bo wiem że spora cześć tego to bełkot marketingowy, chciałbym solidny tynk za przyzwoitą cenę to na czym się skupiać ? Na pewno będą interesować mnie te płyty drewnopodobne Greinplast OEA-D gdzieś na 17-20 m2  będę potrzebował. Aha 15 cm styro też bedę szukał raczej zwykły nie grafit.

----------


## Tyfys1978

Witam, jak w temacie, po jakim czasie od odbioru budynku, można liczyć na naprawę elewacji z taką deską z firmy Rodeo w ramach reklamacji? Deweloper twierdzi że max 2 lata, nie uznał że jest to wada konstrukcyjna, więc do 5letniej rękojmi się nie zalicza. Proszę o podpowiedź.

----------


## nalog

Poczytaj o rękojmi w budownictwie i sam oceń czy developer nie próbuje cię oszukać

----------

